# Gutter Setup?



## guttersbyryan (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

I have been doing seamless gutters all throughout college and now schools out and I have been working full-time and decided its time to start slowing building my own company. Money is a issue, and I want to get set-up as cheap as possible. Preferably I would like use my half ton- f-150 w/5.4 v8, and buy a trailer to haul a gutter machine with. Can I get by on a single axel trailer? Will that be two much weight from a gutter machine? WIll a 12ft. Trailer work? Will my F-150 handle the weight? I hear that tandem axle is not DOT compatible with a half ton truck. Gutter guys please help me out! 

Examples of options I could go with would be great! 

Thanks, 

Ryan


----------



## guttersbyryan (Oct 12, 2008)

*Also-*

Also guys that know there stuff about trailer/truck combos welcome to comment! I don't really know that much about this sort of thing! I just want to avoid buying a cub-van if possible. I believe a gutter machine is around 1000-1200 lbs. Correct me if wrong. 

Thanks.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

The good news is, soon there will be
plenty of used gutter machines available,
cheap, for cash.
The flip side is, ask yourself why.


----------



## guttersbyryan (Oct 12, 2008)

Well that's a whole different story...I am planning on chasing storms and doing stuff on the side. I can make plenty working as a installer so really I just want to make a little more....so that's really not a factor. But really, I need some advice as far as set-up goes not business/getting work advice. I am looking for advice on trailer set-ups/with a half ton truck for a gutter machine. Any advice would be great. Thanks!


----------



## mattp (Apr 5, 2006)

I know you have a college degree so you're ahead of me but trust me you will need to make alot more then when you were just an installer. The best advice I can give you is browse the forum and check out post from Ed The Roofer, Cole,Patrick, The general disc.and business part also


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Just what we need another gutter company working for "just a little more" than installer rates, are you planning to be insured with liability and workman's comp as well? warranty? Inventory or material? Different sizes of gutter? Not everyone wants 5" K gutters in white. 

IMO Box truck is the ONLY way to go for a gutter set up.


----------



## mattp (Apr 5, 2006)

Lets try an explain to him why he needs to charge more


----------



## guttersbyryan (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG, I had a simple question. I am just looking for advice on trailer/truck set-ups, not small business consulting or cost benefit analysis. I understand those things, considering double major Economics and Small Business Management. But not to sound arrogant, i am just slighly annoyed. Some young punk ask a question about a trailer and you got to tell him what he's doing wrong? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Your Welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## mattp (Apr 5, 2006)

Look I'm not trying to be an a$$ but when you said you want to make a little more than an installer, to me that threw up a huge red flag. I'm only 25 and have been in business for only 4 years and what I havent learned in the real world CT has sure helped out alot. Just trying to do the same for you. To answer your question thef150 will be fine. It's probably money well spent to buy a good tandem axle trailor. You don't want to have to upgrade in a couple years.


----------



## guttersbyryan (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Matt, 

Is the tandem going to be DOT legal with a half ton? I really don't know anything about it. 

And yes I understand the red flags. 

By extra money I mean....I am doing $1300-$1700 a week right now, and wouldn't mind doing another $1000 a week as well, if I can get a truck combo for less than 20k.


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

Just buy a box van cheap. It is way easier. but yes i will haul are 6" on a single axle every now and again.


----------



## ROTTERDAM (Nov 14, 2008)

*Getting started*

Well after seeing what you guys did to that guy i am afraid to ask, but i will i am in upstate ny looking to buy new machine 5 inch is new tech a good machine $6,250 to my door ?? Thanks


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

yes


----------



## ROTTERDAM (Nov 14, 2008)

*Generator*

Can you also tell me what size generator to have in trailer to run 5inch machine and other tools keeping batterys up on tolls ect. thanks


----------

